# Happy New Year



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

to everbody on RLT and, of course, our shy host, Roy.









Going out now, maybe some time, starting off a booze-a-thon in Saltaire and then a party with Jools Holland at our house later. I hope everybody has a good a night as I know I am going to have. :thumbup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

MarkF said:


> to everbody on RLT and, of course, our shy host, Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have a good one Mark - and have one for me - I'm on call and thus will be dry!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

:thumbsup:

Have a good one,

My early start faltered a bit, it was my intention to wander down to ASDA with M, dump her and head into town. Only she ended up buying a carpet in another shop which I have just had to carry home because she was to tight to pay for a taxi.



Stupid Women !!!!!!!

Restart in an hour after a coffee and a bit of time to recover from a near fatal heat attack :lol: :lol:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Happy New Year already - another fellow sufferer of premature congratulation! 

Mike


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> to everbody on RLT and, of course, our shy host, Roy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Year Mark and everyone else!



BondandBigM said:


> My early start faltered a bit, it was my intention to wander down to ASDA with M, dump her and head into town. Only she ended up buying a carpet in another shop which I have just had to carry home because she was to tight to pay for a taxi.
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Women !!!!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Kutusov said:


>


Excellent

:lol: :lol:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Have a good one Mark and everybody else.

Not really into the new years eve thing myself!


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Happy Hogmanay everyone when it comes. I'm working the dreaded Hogmanay shift (last time I worked that, an Australian got stabbed in the face whilst standing next to me!), so hopefully a bit less eventful this year.

I hope everyone has a great time and a great 2011


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

scottishcammy said:


> (last time I worked that, an Australian got stabbed in the face whilst standing next to me!)


Just for fun and to celebrate the New Year!? Those Australians are nuts!!


----------



## Shmoog (Nov 9, 2010)

Happy new year everyone.









Off out with friends and a lot of family I only ever see at New year, weddings and funerals.

Have a good one, cheers.

Mike.


----------



## Jay662 (Mar 23, 2010)

happy new year everyone!


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

In bed with the flu here :groan:

Happy new year to all. :cheers:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have a safe and happy 2011 everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## smartidog (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy new year to you all, I know its a bit early but I suffer from premature congratulations! :cheers:

JON


----------



## Citiz (Nov 18, 2009)

Happy Hogmanay everyone, me and the wife where meant to be going to a party but the little one isnt well so a night in with beer and a wee dram lol

Have a good one everyone and all the best for 2011 :thumbsup:


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Just got in from an excellent fancy dress party!!! Happy New Year to everyone


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

That's it till March, every year my Birthday, Xmas and New Year merge into one big blow out, I am too old, my body is killing me today.:alcoholic:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I am too old, my body is killing me today.:alcoholic:


You just need more practice :lol: :lol:

Although even I'll concede that after yesterdays bender I'm feeling a bit rough myself this morning


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Ah - well I feel better now. Happy New Year guys - enjoyed spending time with you lot over the last 12-months, looking for to the next 12-months of your company :drinks:


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

A happy new year to one and all. I'm having Christmas dinner today because I was working over the festivities.

I'm glad to see the forum is still thriving.

Drunk again Mark? Tut Tut.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi Ian, long time no see, I hope you`re doing well :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

MarkF said:


> That's it till March, every year my Birthday, Xmas and New Year merge into one big blow out, I am too old, my body is killing me today.:alcoholic:


+1 :alcoholic: :bad:

Jebus, I'll never drink again in my life... off to bed before I :bad: in my keyboard...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > That's it till March, every year my Birthday, Xmas and New Year merge into one big blow out, I am too old, my body is killing me today.:alcoholic:
> ...


Of course some of us woke up without a pounding headache,the irresitable urge to throw up or the inability to stand due to the room spinning round us :hypocrite:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > MarkF said:
> ...


Maybe so but did you actually have any fun ?????

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

A very happy new year to everyone, may it be a good one. Thankfully no hangover here, though a lovely night with friends, family, wine and whisky :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Of course some of us woke up without a pounding headache,the irresitable urge to throw up or the inability to stand due to the room spinning round us :hypocrite:


I feel much better now... the hard part was dragging my **** to the supermarket and get a couple of Guinesses... hair of the dog is still the best way :smartass:

Oh, and you forgot the worst part to me... the fine tremor of my hands. Now that really pisses me off!! :comando:


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

raketakat said:


> A happy new year to one and all. I'm having Christmas dinner today because I was working over the festivities.
> 
> I'm glad to see the forum is still thriving.
> 
> Drunk again Mark? Tut Tut.


Great to see you here mate! Hope you're doing well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > A happy new year to one and all. I'm having Christmas dinner today because I was working over the festivities.
> ...


+1 :yes:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Kutusov said:
> ...


Yes, despite what some may think it is possible to enjoy yourself without getting so ratfaced drunk that you can hardly stand up & tend to make a right **** of yourself,unfortunately something I often used to do until I came to my senses :alcoholic:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> unfortunately something I often used to do until I came to my senses :alcoholic:


Oh, ok... I get it now... I feel much better knowing that :thumbsup:









Actually I only indulge myself on set days or else I loose control pretty quick. I was a hard drinker maybe 5 years ago, lived almost 3 years in the bottom of a bottle... to the point of family and friends finding necessary to point out that it was becoming a serious problem. They were right, turned out to be hard not to get very drunk every single day. One more year like that and I don't know where I would be right now but certainly not on this forum.

So kudos to you Mach!


----------

